# Applying to Not In Demand Positions



## bdb1231 (16 May 2011)

Should I apply to jobs not in demand? 

I went to the recruiting center and I see many trades are open. But when I talk to the recruiter he told me "look to see what is in demand and see if you want to apply!"

Am I wasting my time when I try to apply for jobs not in demand?


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 May 2011)

You are never wasting your time in applying to trades you really desire to be part of. Those who choose a trade just because in increases their chances of a quicker offer, and who later abandon the trade because it turned out not to be to their liking, waste everyone's time.

If you really desire a "not in demand trade", be prepared to wait, in some cases years, for the offer. But if it is the trade you really want, it will be worth the wait.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (18 May 2011)

bdb1231 said:
			
		

> Should I apply to jobs not in demand?
> 
> I went to the recruiting center and I see many trades are open. But when I talk to the recruiter he told me "look to see what is in demand and see if you want to apply!"
> 
> Am I wasting my time when I try to apply for jobs not in demand?



Some of those in demand jobs are closed. (AKA: Sig Op and Linemen)

Just apply for what you want. Applying to an in demand job could have you stuck in that occupation for 10 years before you get transfered out due to the trade being red (under preferred manning level)


----------



## taerakwon (19 May 2011)

I applied to AEC when it was closed.  After waiting for more than 2 years, I was told that I was merit listed for the trade.  Time that you are waiting to be enrolled into a trade
that you really desire is not considered wasting, instead, it is some blessing time for you to share moments your family, improve certain trait of yours, or do something meaningful that you may
not be able to do after being enrolled into the CF.  
I know, it is not easy to wait for something that you are not certain of, but hey, one is never certain about what will happen to his future.  
Tiger grasp her dinner only when she runs for it


----------



## futuresoldier101 (19 May 2011)

if you have a higher score on the aptitude test does that better your chances of getting into the trade that you chose.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (19 May 2011)

futuresoldier101 said:
			
		

> if you have a higher score on the aptitude test does that better your chances of getting into the trade that you chose.



It puts you higher up on the merit list against people applying for the same job and makes you a more appealing candidate with more job options.


----------



## BearPusher (20 May 2011)

Don't think much about the aptitude test, as "dumb" people can still do well on it, or at least get past it. as other have said if your trade(s) are not in demand you might be waiting a while for it, but don't get discouraged plenty of people drop out way before bmq.


----------



## futuresoldier101 (21 May 2011)

so the aptitude test is easy? i'm want to apply for infantry anyone know any thing that i can do to better my chances of getting in.


----------



## Romanmaz (21 May 2011)

Some people find it easy, some don't. It depends on your educational background, however I'd definitely brush up on my math if i was you. I'm applying for armored,infantry,and avn tech in that order, and just did my interview on Friday, the officer that interviewed me told me that there are about 6 positions open with the RCD, 15 with PPCLI, and 15 with the RCR however since I have a very competitive file (95th percentile for CFAT and full points for interview) I should be confident in my chances, getting merit listed on Tuesday! The best advice I can give you is prepare! My impression from him was that most combat arms, after this year, would be closed for quite a while. Also previous education is worth 20%, CFAT is worth 20% and interview is worth 60% of your "score" so know every single aspect of the trades you're applying for.


----------



## taerakwon (21 May 2011)

For me, CFAT wasn't hard at all; however, you do need to read each question carefully.  Do not rush, take your time, and use your time wisely.
I found my University Physics helpful during the test.
I did not do any math or physics review; however, on the night before the test, I had a really long sleep.


----------

